# Gurkha Black Dragon Robusto Cigar Review - They just keep doing it



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a very well made cigar with great taste and appearance however I was not happy with the draw of this stick, it just didn't give me the smok...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Black Dragon Robusto Cigar Review - They just keep doing it


----------

